# Recommendations for vacation lenses and gear



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Going with my family to San Diego zoo, sea world, Disneyland, beach, etc.

I have canon 5d3, 24-105, 50 1.4, 430 ex ii.

Was looking for a good bag choice with easy access.
Also considering 70-200 f4 is can get new for $900. Tempting
40mm pancake for close to 35mm coverage at least at 2.8 and it would be light.
Only considering the 270 ex ii for flash
Possibly g1x for smaller pics and the beach day.

Any help would be appreciated as I am going in about 45 days.


----------



## Pitbullo (Jun 16, 2012)

I am no expert, but I think it comes down to how you are traveling. Are you going by car, pack everything if you have space for it. Are you flying, go for a general purpose zoom (24-105), a fast prime (50mm) and a flash. Just my two cents! Less gear means more time to enjoy the family holliday, but you still have the gear to take amazing photos. And it is less gear to get broken or stolen.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 16, 2012)

For walking around I have found Tamrac Velocity to be great. The 8x model should suit your needs, maybe even the 7x


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks I will look into that bag. 

My question is should I get the 70-200 f4is for the trip? There is a zoo and sea world. I know I will not need it anywhere else but could see a need for it at home when the kids are running around. Just want to spend my money wisely. Also would anyone recommend the canon g1x or upcoming Sony rx100 for a pocketable camera? I had the s100 and was not impressed. Also considering the sx260 and no zoom allowing me to carry a smaller bag like the Lowe pro 102aw or 202aw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok, so this is the third, maybe fourth, thread you've started on this topic. To be honest (and perhaps a little blunt), this isn't about gear choice...it's about philosophy. You and your wife need to sit down and discuss 1) what you want to achieve with the pictures from this trip (momentos for a 4x6" album that will remind you of the trip as in 'ahh that gorilla was pretty cool', a coffee table book or 16x20" prints for the family room, precious memories of a once-in-a-lifetime trip, etc.); 2), what quality if images will be 'good enough' for the intended use; and 3) what her tolerance will be for you lugging the gear, changing lenses, and having the camera in front of your face for much of the time.

Once you've made those decisions, then picking gear becomes straightforward, the gear determines the bag, etc. 

Just my 2¢.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2012)

Just to add, if you weren't happy with the S100's IQ, you'll be less happy with a superzoom P&S, and should be looking mainly at the new Sony or the G1 X for a P&S solution, if that's what you decide.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ok, so this is the third, maybe fourth, thread you've started on this topic. To be honest (and perhaps a little blunt), this isn't about gear choice...it's about philosophy. You and your wife need to sit down and discuss 1) what you want to achieve with the pictures from this trip (momentos for a 4x6" album that will remind you of the trip as in 'ahh that gorilla was pretty cool', a coffee table book or 16x20" prints for the family room, precious memories of a once-in-a-lifetime trip, etc.); 2), what quality if images will be 'good enough' for the intended use; and 3) what her tolerance will be for you lugging the gear, changing lenses, and having the camera in front of your face for much of the time.
> 
> Once you've made those decisions, then picking gear becomes straightforward, the gear determines the bag, etc.
> 
> Just my 2¢.



I understand. I just am worried I will not be back there for many years and do not want to miss out. If my wife had it her way I would go without a camera. She hates that I fiddle with settings and mount lenses etc. while on vacation. Asking her is not an option or I would and then I understand your point. 

Baseline photography needs are:

Disney (24-105 Day) 50mm for night 270exii

san diego zoo and seaworld I know the 24-105 will cover my family shots but I wanted to be able to get some of the rare animals like the Panda's and etc that they do not have by me. I guess I don't have to get them but it would be nice. 

We are also visiting family we never see but I figure the 24-105 or my 50mm would cover it. 

As far as the beach and rides I guess I can get by with the wifes PS 320hs but I was thinking G1x or Sony RX100 for size to have when I just want to pull a quick candid. If I left out the zoom then I would have no problem with bag choices because I could get a lowepro 102aw and be content or many other similar bags like the tamrac evo 6 also. The concern is the zoom potential and larger bag it would require. I am flying but we will have a rental car the whole trip.

Sorry but my last slr was the 60d and I had lens coverage for all those needs. Now that I went FF I am having a harder time making good lens choices for places I have never been.

Finally thank you for taking the time to try and help me. I truly appreciate it. I am not just posting for nothing but these choices are expensive and I do not want to make them lightly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2012)

I hear you. I'm fortunate in that my wife has become reasonably tolerant of my bringing gear on family outings and trips (case in point, an all-ages outdoor jazz concert last evening, I brought the gripped 5DII, 35L, and 70-200/2.8 IS II, and the S100).

Some tips:


Use a Blackrapid strap - having your hands free and the camera at you side/lower back makes it less obtrusive, but still very quickly accessible
Insure your gear - that's not just about protection from theft, it's also piece of mind. Knowing my cameras and lenses are covered means I am comfortable treating them like the tools they are, so I can pay attention to family instead of gear. 
Don't chimp - bring lots of memory cards, use high speed continuous shooting. When you take a shot, AF and fire a 2-3 shot burst, then AF again and fire another short burst, then let the camera hang from the strap. More work to triage images later, but that's when you'll have time, and the pair of bursts means a keeper is very likely. 

The 70-200/4 IS would be great for Sea World, pretty good for the Safari Park (if you have time to drive up to Escondido), and ok for the Zoo. The main 'problem' with an f/4 lens at the zoo is it's usually not wide enough to fully blur out the net/wire of the enclosure - try to get the lens as close as possible to the wires.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I hear you. I'm fortunate in that my wife has become reasonably tolerant of my bringing gear on family outings and trips (case in point, an all-ages outdoor jazz concert last evening, I brought the gripped 5DII, 35L, and 70-200/2.8 IS II, and the S100).
> 
> Some tips:
> 
> ...



Thanks. I think I will grab the 70-200 since I could see using it for more than just the vacation. If I desire the 70-200 2.8 mk ii after I can always sell mine and get it then when the weight will not matter. I would rather the 24-70 mk ii to be my first 2.8 zoom though after I finally could cover 24-200mm. Then I can start upgrading. Anyway. My wife wants me to bring it but just not playing with it everywhere we go. I need to learn to balance it. I think if I set up my c1-3 modes correctly and only shoot the photo's I need rather than several pre photo's to judge for iso, shutter, f stop etc. I think that gets old bc I would have taken at least 5-10 shots before we take ours. I think that's what gets old. I am attending a photography session next weekend which will hopefully give me some additional tips on technique. Also I think I will bring a small bridge like the g1x or sony sx100 so I can have some days without it and have fun and at least know I am carrying something reasonable vs a low end powershot. I am excited though because the 5d mark iii will grab some nice images which I do plan on a photo book and want a nice one in front of the Castle at Disney to blow up to 24 x 36 or something large for above the couch in the front room. To give you like a quick glimpse of the atmosphere at Disney. I hope really to capture that the most. One last question. Do you think it would be worth it on my off photography days to walk around with that 40mm pancake since its cheap and light? And where would I get this insurance your talking about? Any suggestions?


----------



## dlleno (Jun 17, 2012)

been to all those places; here's some thoughts. When traveling with family, esp. those less tolerant of equipment changes, you optimize your photography around the situations you anticipate. Here is what I do

1. I use a LowePro slingshot bag because I can change between my 17-55 and my 70-200 while walking. 

2. disney; depends on you of course, but you can take some shots on some rides. I have a favorite shot of my grandson sitting behind me and my wife on the thunder mountain railroad. I fired off a few bursts blind and let the AF do its job. I got lots of backgrond blurr and the boy reasonably in focus. Thats the kind of thing you can do if you all ride stuff together. nearly all of my disney photos were taken with my std zoom. 

3. zoo. if you want to capture animals (not just family members looking at them) the 70-200 is a must. I'd get a 1.4x TC as well if you can.

4. sea world. you can get some nice photos of Shamu with the 70-200 if you plan the backgrounds accordingly. one of the things difficult there is that the backgrounds are complex, so just watch out. esp the dolphin show-- horribly complex backgrounds, so use fast shutter speeds and large apertures. Do the "dinner with Shamu" thing and you will get better pics with a standard zoom (not the 70-200).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Do you think it would be worth it on my off photography days to walk around with that 40mm pancake since its cheap and light? And where would I get this insurance your talking about? Any suggestions?



I see the utility of the 40mm pancake only when not bringing a camera bag on the trip at all. Otherwise, a pancake really benefits a small mirrorless camera, less so an already large dSLR. 

The insurance, as long as your photography is a hobby and you're not selling images, you get from your honeowner's/renter's insurer. Some do it as a rider on the main policy, others as a separate policy. State Farm calls it a Personal Articles policy, I pay $7.60 per year per $1000 of covered gear.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 18, 2012)

I would've said, keep it simple and enjoy your vacation... take just the 24-105mm f/4L. But, since you'll be going to the zoo, I'd recommend a telephoto as well. I recommend the 70-200mm f/4L IS just because it's relatively cheaper than the f/2.8, and really sharp too. Plus, your arms will thank you since it weighs much less for walking around.

As much as I love my 50mm f/1.4, and as light and small as it is, I don't find myself switching constantly back-and-forth between that lens and the 24-105mm f/4L. It's just too cumbersome to carry both and keep switching lenses for me (especially while walking around). Take one or the other. That's why I recommend the zoom just for that reason... more versatility. If you enjoy shooting mostly at 50mm, I recommend taking the 50mm only and leaving the zoom at home.


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2012)

5d3, 24-105, 50 1.4, 430 ex ii and a 70-200 f/4 IS is NOT too much. 

I believe that you will regret if you don't bring your gear with you.


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't forget the tripod (preferrably a small one) ...


----------



## dlleno (Jun 18, 2012)

I can see a 50mm 1.4 and a 70-200 at the zoo. I switch between 17-55 and 70-200 all the time, but as I say that is only possible if you have a bag like the slingshot that allows you to do that quickly and while walking, so that you don't hold up the rest of the family, some of which is inevitable of course. At the zoo you will have a great many lighting conditions, from indoors under low light and outdoor bright sunlight. you'll just want to plan ahead what kind of photos you want. 

Yea I agree with the suggestion to take all three. outdoors you'll use the 24-105 the most I would say, and stick on the 70-200 for the occasional animal portrait, esp if you have a 1.4x. the 50mm 1.4 would be great for the indoor low-light shots. 

I love zoos and my grandkids so I come prepared for all lighting conditions. I don't take a tripod in because of the bulk, and because personally my objective isn't necessarily to get every possible animal portrait -- I'm there to capture the kids as they interact with the scenery too.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> To be honest, this isn't about gear choice... it's about philosophy. You and your wife need to sit down and discuss 1) what you want to achieve with the pictures from this trip; 2), what quality if images will be 'good enough' for the intended use; and 3) what her tolerance will be for you lugging the gear, changing lenses, and having the camera in front of your face for much of the time.
> Once you've made those decisions, then picking gear becomes straightforward, the gear determines the bag, etc.



This is good advice. 
Depending on how much time and attention you give your gear, you may miss certain experiences altogether.
I too was excited to capture as many shots as I could when we visited Disney last spring; however only 250 photos made it to our coffee table book, from approx. 750 keepers from well over 1250 frames.
I had one lens on my SLR and a Powershot.
I spent less time messing with my camera and a lot more time with the kids.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the point about taking plenty of memory cards. 
Its one thing to be taking pictures & a whole other can of worms if your having to back them up or heaven forbid doing any post work while on vacation.

With plenty of memory shoot allot of frames really fast and then give her your full attention again knowing you likely got keepers without even having to chimp.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 19, 2012)

IIIHobbs said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, this isn't about gear choice... it's about philosophy. You and your wife need to sit down and discuss 1) what you want to achieve with the pictures from this trip; 2), what quality if images will be 'good enough' for the intended use; and 3) what her tolerance will be for you lugging the gear, changing lenses, and having the camera in front of your face for much of the time.
> ...



Was this a trip to Disneyland? Did you go to the zoo or seaworld? Also what lens and powershot worked for you. For me my current kit works fine but there are many times even at home I want more reach so I figured the 70-200 F4 IS will do just that but having a hard time justifying the money now which is why I am asking also I want would have to lug all that on and off of a plane. I would of course only bring the 70 to the needed attractions.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Jun 19, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Was this a trip to Disneyland?








Disney World.



KKCFamilyman said:


> Did you go to the zoo or seaworld?


No, we did not.



KKCFamilyman said:


> Also what lens and powershot worked for you.







Canon 40D 16-35 f2.8





Powershot SD1200IS


----------



## Rocky (Jun 19, 2012)

This is a "BLUNT" suggestion. Keep peace with the wife and enjoy the kids. Just bring the two lenses and the flash you have. Forget about the exotic animals. The kids expression when they see the exotic animal is more important than the portrait of the animals. You have already got the 430EX. Why do you need a 270EX??? Your wife's P&S will serve as a backup. Or you can get a S100 That is truly pocketable. Ask yourself a simple question. How many time that you have look at your vacation pictures that do not have a family member in the past couple years?? After you have answer this question, you will know exactly what to bring.


----------



## RC (Jun 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Use a Blackrapid strap - having your hands free and the camera at you side/lower back makes it less obtrusive, but still very quickly accessible



Keep in mind for Disneyland, the parks can get very congested and you might not want your gear on your side. Been to lots of Disney on both coasts and Disneyland has always been the most crowded--often difficult to walk. 

Focus on efficiently, minimum gear, and being streamlined. [/list]


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 21, 2012)

RC said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Use a Blackrapid strap - having your hands free and the camera at you side/lower back makes it less obtrusive, but still very quickly accessible
> ...




Yeah great advice. I am looking at my 24-105 and my 50mm for low light. Now to find a good bag. Just got it back from Canon yesterday for the light leak tape job and my 50mm had front focus issues they had to fix.

I think I may get the g1x to carry at my side or preorder the Sony rx100. Leaning towards the Sony since it is pocketable. That's it. I do hope to enjoy the trip.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 22, 2012)

24-105 is probably the only lens you'll use in Disney. And I second all the advice here to concentrate on preserving the photograhic moments of your family as upposed to the scenery. For example, when my wife and I go to the zoo with our kids and grandkids, I'm usually the one a few steps away, or ahead, capturing the kiddos. I sneek in an occasional animal portrait but the memories I take away will be of the little ones. the 50mm will be perfect for those indoor shots of kids looking through windows. 

The last time we all were at a zoo, we saw a group of togs (no kids) carrying around huge amounts of 1 series bodies, L lenses, and Gitzos. It was more than enough to generate serious tog envy and I'm sure they got some cool animial portraits -- but not of any little girls or boys looking at them 

At disney, take the time to wait for the characters and get the kiddos obtaining signatures (by all means get them autograph books). Go to goofys kitchen at least once. spend the time at poohs corner and capture kids with Eyeore, etc. let them play on the fire engine.... the 24-105 will be perfect.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I think I am ready
I have 3 x 16gb sandisk extreme iii sd cards and 3 x 16gb CF Sandisk Extreme iii cards
2 batteries total
body, 24-105, 50mm, 270 ex ii (smaller and lighter for fill flash) don't see a need for the 430.
Still need to find a comfortable bag for all that and I am anal about making sure it's safe.
Also little stuff like hoods and UV filters
Finally bringing a Crumpler strap for comfort. Can't wait to try that out.

Finally was going to preorder the Sony RX100 to attach to my belt for candids to take quick like rides or days I want to leave the dslr home. I agree the pics of the kids are more important. Thanks. I will dump those pics daily to my laptop and back that up to an external nightly. I do IT so that's hardly trouble. I am pretty sure 96gb a day of storage should cover it. I do want to get the 70-200f4is for home when the kids are running around and was tempted to get it for the trip but everyone here is right it's too much to carry. I wish I knew that the upcoming mirrorless would release in time because I would have brought just that. Again any times on a bag that would have easy side quick access would be appreciated.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 23, 2012)

I probably would just go with the new 24-70 if it was out but not sure if that would cut it but then I truly would not need any lens. It would be a decent low light lens 2.8 with the iso capability of that camera would be nice.


----------



## gary samples (Jun 23, 2012)

canon 70-200mm great len you will love it


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 27, 2012)

gary samples said:


> canon 70-200mm great len you will love it


Which version?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > canon 70-200mm great len you will love it
> ...



EITHER the 70-200 f/2.8L II IS (best) or the 70-200 f/4L IS (excellent)

I don't know your bugdet, but just from an objective standpoint, both of those lenses are truly excellent. The 2.8 is much more expensive than the 4.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks but the only zoom lenses available to me are the 70-300 l or 70-200 2.8 is ii. The latter just seems to heavy for vacation and the first seems to slow. Any suggestions?


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 17, 2012)

Take what you have and use it. IF you need to go long, buy the cheap 70-300 without IS (about $100) for the trip. It has the range for
the wild animal park from the tram and you'll be surprised how decent it is on a price/performance basis. Make sure you have plenty of
SD cards - take nearly double what you expect you'll need because all of these stops are "photo rich". Any decent sling bag should work,
and since they all look like camera bags, the insurance recommendation is spot on. Southern California is usually bright, so don't forget
a polarizer and some neutral density filters (extra batteries and a charger). Take the money you save and go all out on a family vacation -
a good dinner without the kids will do wonders for your wife's ability to tolerate your "camera time."


----------



## myone (Jul 17, 2012)

I was just at SD Zoo 2 days ago and here is what I observed.

1) It's hot and sunny. The animals will be sleeping or hiding under shades and not easily seen. Thus, they are not easy to be shot no matter what lens you have. 
2) About 1/2 of the animals on display are behind thick glasses. With the amount of reflections and glare, it is impossible to get good shots. I even tried circular polarizer filter, doesn't help
3) For everything else behind wires and cages, you will need 70-200.

I was shooting 5D3 and the longest lens I have is 24-70, which doesn't do any good. My wife was shooting a T2i with 24-105. She was able to get some good shots, but for some, it is still not quite long enough.

After a while shooting animals, you will get bored because they do not move much. The best bet is to put the focus on your kids, and only shoot animals that are interesting to see. After all, your kids will give you expressions. The animals will be just laying on the floors or branches, sleeping.


----------



## robbymack (Jul 17, 2012)

After reading this I can honestly say I would never go on vacation with the OP. I understand and sympathize with his wife. My simple rule of thumb, if the camera takes up more space than a extra pair of shoes it's too much. The reasoning here is no one should go on a vacation that requires more than one extra pair of shoes, otherwise it's not really a vacation. All that is needed for a family vacation is one camera and one lens. It definitely does not require multiple posts/threads on an internet forum. It shouldn't be this hard. My $0.02: there is so much to do and see in Southern California you shouldn't waste it setting f stops and shutter speeds.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2012)

+1
My wife has a method to curb excessive photography on my part while on vacation; when I start over shooting..she starts shopping


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 17, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> +1
> My wife has a method to curb excessive photography on my part while on vacation; when I start over shooting..she starts shopping



Those shots better be the best of our life for that price!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2012)

robbymack said:


> All that is needed for a family vacation is one camera and one lens.



Ok. I choose a 1D X and 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > All that is needed for a family vacation is one camera and one lens.
> ...



I see you chose a cheap and light combination ;D


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 18, 2012)

robbymack said:


> After reading this I can honestly say I would never go on vacation with the OP. I understand and sympathize with his wife. My simple rule of thumb, if the camera takes up more space than a extra pair of shoes it's too much. The reasoning here is no one should go on a vacation that requires more than one extra pair of shoes, otherwise it's not really a vacation. All that is needed for a family vacation is one camera and one lens. It definitely does not require multiple posts/threads on an internet forum. It shouldn't be this hard. My $0.02: there is so much to do and see in Southern California you shouldn't waste it setting f stops and shutter speeds.



That's why I posted on this thread. I have never been to CA and have never traveled with ff yet. Otherwise I would have went with my old 60d and 15-85 and have been good but I have this gear and want to have the great shots it takes of memories that are worth it rather than kids hanging around the couch or the cats. That's also why we bought a little Sony nex to be lightweight some days. So I should comeback with crappy shots with a power shot ? Am I supposed to put those on my walls?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 18, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> So I should comeback with crappy shots with a power shot ?



Heck, don't _bring_ a camera with you at all. I'm sure they still sell those little disposable 35mm film cameras at se
Sea World and the zoo. :


----------



## dlleno (Jul 18, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> robbymack said:
> 
> 
> > After reading this I can honestly say I would never go on vacation with the OP. I understand and sympathize with his wife. My simple rule of thumb, if the camera takes up more space than a extra pair of shoes it's too much. The reasoning here is no one should go on a vacation that requires more than one extra pair of shoes, otherwise it's not really a vacation. All that is needed for a family vacation is one camera and one lens. It definitely does not require multiple posts/threads on an internet forum. It shouldn't be this hard. My $0.02: there is so much to do and see in Southern California you shouldn't waste it setting f stops and shutter speeds.
> ...



I hope that we keep to answering your questions and refrain from pontificating or trying to manage your vacation for you. You have goals -- and there are a great many of us interested in helping you fulfil them. I can fit more than a pair of extra shoes in my camera bag, for example -- my wife and I are still together, and we love the photos I get. my feedback is that I applaud you for planing ahead and there's no reason why you can't expose some of your thinking here to benefit from the experience of others. 

I travel with a 17-55, a 28-135, and a 70-200. Every vacation day has its goals, both personally and photographically and I bring that portion of my equipment that suits the needs of the day while balancing the security risk of leaving a lens in the hotel safe, for example, if I don't want to carry it with me that day.


----------

